# Tea House in future AC



## HHoney (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't get me wrong... I love Brewster. Always have.

*But I love tea more than coffee.*

Why isn't there a tea shoppe option in AC? If there was a tea shop would you have to decide in your town if it is going to be a Tea Town or a Coffee Town? Or both?

What animal should run the shop? What animal reminds you of tea?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd love it if this were in future games. Maybe they could make a building that has 2 different doors where one leads you to the coffee shop and the other lead you to the tea shop. I think that either an owl or a panda would run it. Super cool idea, though .


----------



## roseflower (Jun 6, 2015)

A tea house is a great idea, maybe a dragon or a squirrel could run the store?


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2015)

Tea house would be pretty cool, but I'll bet if Nintendo implemented it, it would be like the police stations where you have to choose one or the other. I'd imagine the tea house music being a different spin on the Roost music.

That or Brewster gets a coworker who makes tea and they work in the same building.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 6, 2015)

The Tea Shop/Coffee shop could be like Able Sisters - a door to walk through to each side. 
Imagine you could have coffee with Brewster in the Morning, and tea with Cuppa who owns the tea shop on the other side.

If I had to pick between Tea or Coffee it would drastically change the feel of each town.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't know, it seems really pointless to me, considering coffee does absolutely nothing and the cafe's main purpose now is to do the working mini game. Adding an entire new building that does the exact same thing seems really redundant.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 6, 2015)

I think the idea would be really cute... but yeah, I suppose it wouldn't really have any kind of "practical" use. ~__~


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2015)

This is a very cute idea. I could see them giving you a choice between the cafe or the tea house, like with the police stations. It would look very nice in a Japanese-themed town!


----------



## Classygirl (Jun 6, 2015)

I am with you on this all the way, nice idea..maybe expand the cafe to more choices and a menu a little more of a mini game when you work there, a little more interactive. Good idea about tea. The other stuff would love to see, maybe a waitress and a real diner type cafe feel.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh my, a tea house! What a great idea! Wouldn't it be so cute if we could have a bubble tea that we could hold and carry around like the coffe cup ︽⊙＿⊙︽


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 9, 2015)

Id love to be able to go into the room where Brewster keeps the Gyroids in storage. You know...that door at the back of the counter. You could go in their to store your Gyroids, have secret alien meetings at night, and do suspicious trades with Nook, Redd, or something....


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah a tea house would be so cute! And I agree a Panda should run it  I'd put next to a Zen garden


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2015)

I think it would be cute if Brewster held some sort of grudge against the tea seller at the start, but when you upgrade the shop, they'll be friends and be doing business with each other.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

a tea house would be cute. they could make it very posh and fitting with the fairy-tale theme


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 14, 2015)

What I'd like to see more is a restaurant or somewhere that you can drink coffee or any other beverage and eat. Baabara, the last snooty villager I had, she made a comment about how it'd be nice to drink coffee with food or something and Brewster replied saying he only knew how to make coffee--that was one thing that made me think it'd be cool to have a combination of both drinking something and being served food with it.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

i would love this!


----------



## goatling (Jun 16, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> What I'd like to see more is a restaurant or somewhere that you can drink coffee or any other beverage and eat. Baabara, the last snooty villager I had, she made a comment about how it'd be nice to drink coffee with food or something and Brewster replied saying he only knew how to make coffee--that was one thing that made me think it'd be cool to have a combination of both drinking something and being served food with it.



I think this is a lovely idea! Getting cute little desserts with coffee or tea at the cafe sounds incredibly appealing to me!


----------



## Espionage (Jun 16, 2015)

H-Star said:


> Don't get me wrong... I love Brewster. Always have.
> 
> *But I love tea more than coffee.*
> 
> ...



I think Bewster should change into multiple beverages and food. So it's more of a cafe instead of just coffee, thoughts?


----------

